
Google Finally Adds Creative Commons To Image Search - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/09/google-finally-adds-creative-commons-to-image-search/
======
sp332
This isn't just for Creative Commons, it also searched GNU FDL-licensed pics.
You can search by ability for reuse, commercial reuse, and modification.

------
onreact-com
It's still far too complicated. Use

<http://search.creativecommons.org/> <http://www.everystockphoto.com/>
<http://www.picitup.com/picitup/index.jsp>

